# Jazz v. Platinum Plus



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I have tested PP's versus X7 and they group together. That is a step up from PP. It would be interesting to see what you get when you take a step down.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

williamskg6 said:


> different nocks, are they essentially the same?


that is a huge difference.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

My daughter wants to use Platinum Plus arrows instead of Jazz arrows. Both are XX75 aluminum. What I'm asking is, if my daughter shoots well with 1416 Jazz arrows and they fly well from her bow, would I be safe in assuming that Platinum Plus 1416 arrows would perform the same (or possibly a little better)? I wouldn't switch to a different spine in Platinum Plus for the same length of arrow, correct?


----------



## DK Lieu (Apr 6, 2011)

williamskg6 said:


> My daughter wants to use Platinum Plus arrows instead of Jazz arrows. Both are XX75 aluminum. What I'm asking is, if my daughter shoots well with 1416 Jazz arrows and they fly well from her bow, would I be safe in assuming that Platinum Plus 1416 arrows would perform the same (or possibly a little better)? I wouldn't switch to a different spine in Platinum Plus for the same length of arrow, correct?


Correct. I believe that both Jazz and Platinum Plus use a 7075 aluminum alloy. The heat treatment and surface treatment might be different, and the tolerances on specs such as straightness, cylindricity, and wall thickness might be different; but the nominal geometry, mass density, and elastic modulus will be the same. Thus they should both nominally fly the same out of the bow, assuming the points, vanes, and nocks are the same. Since Platinum Plus presumably have tighter manufactured tolerances, they should perform more consistently between arrows.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

DK Lieu said:


> Correct. I believe that both Jazz and Platinum Plus use a 7075 aluminum alloy. The heat treatment and surface treatment might be different, and the tolerances on specs such as straightness, cylindricity, and wall thickness might be different; but the nominal geometry, mass density, and elastic modulus will be the same. Thus they should both nominally fly the same out of the bow, assuming the points, vanes, and nocks are the same. Since Platinum Plus presumably have tighter manufactured tolerances, they should perform more consistently between arrows.


According to Easton the Jazz are 7075 and "XX75" Platinum Plus are 7075-T9. The tensile strength is listed as 85,000 psi and 96,000 psi respectively (I don't know what all of that means :embara: ), but Easton classifies Jazz, Blues and PP as having the same spine values. Er, or what John said, in a lot fewer words.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Except PP arrows have uni-nock inserts. Jazz are swaged. I believe the PP has more mass on the nock end so you may have to make other adjustments with point weight, string mass, nock locator, etc to get them tuned. You should be in the ball park.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

w -

They are close enough, that if one works, the other should as well, but that doesn't preclude rechecking the tune as a sanity check. 

I think the "G" nocks are a huge plus, and you do gave to deal with the hideous colors on the Jazz ad Blues arrows ...

Viper1 out.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Honestly, the difference between spine in a Jazz or Platinum Plus of equivalent size should be inconsequential to anyone struggling with that choice. 

Archery is all about keeping the primary analysis focused on the limiting factor.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

I had wondered if the extra weight from the uni insert would have a noticeable effect. I had pretty much assumed that it would be minimal, since my daughter isn't a championship shooter with a finely tuned bow and years of practice. She's just shooting for fun at this point. I'm trying to keep it that way, but want to make sure she's not fighting her gear and that her options are kept open.

I love that the word inconsequential was used in John's reply! You just don't hear much vocabulary above a grade school level on other forums! Every time I read/hear the word "inconsequential" it makes me think of Dr. Evil's monologue in Austin Powers...

(Adapted for archery) "The details about my arrows are quite inconsequential. ..." (raising pinky finger to the corner of my mouth)


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

This East Texas ******* is allowed to use one big word per day, but only if I spell it correctly. So, I have to wait another day if I want to use another. LOL!


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

williamskg6 said:


> I had wondered if the extra weight from the uni insert would have a noticeable effect. I had pretty much assumed that it would be minimal


You are correct, It would be noticeable but it's pretty minimal. I was just pointing it out, just in case you thought it would be "Identical" it won't. At that age and except at the very high level of tuning, it is something to note but not worry about.


----------

